# As I walk through the Valley of the Shadow of Death I take a look at my world



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

The wind blew like a razor against my face. Piercing and shrieking through the valley. Dust and small minerals choked the air. The bag I was carrying ripped against my thick gloves, the centuries-old cloth sack in tethers. Snow was beginning to gather on the mountain summits, a horrible grey-tinged icing choked with chemicals. The river near the valley floor was a similar dank color, the differing streams of brown and grey as the factories from upstream pumped their excess waste. 

My headscarf fluttered in the heavy wind as I passed the old outpost. Covered in bullet-holes and other pot marks, and eaten away by years of attrition, the local youngsters were gathered here. They approached me cautiously, their solid metal pipes heavy in their outstretched arms. A smile crawled up the closest youngster's grimy face, his body language giving away his leadership role. 

"Let me see what you've got there, outsider", he asked, a hint of his threat poking through the calm facade. 

"My business is my own", I replied, eyes low and body ready.

"Not anymore its not. Boys! You know the drill", he shouted in heavily accented Gothic. 

My arms had moved to my hilt before the local boy had even swung his rusty pipe. The power sword shimmered into life as I drew it quickly, the Imperial insignia gleaming in the choked daylight. The leader arched his weapon clumsily over his head, hoping to crush my skull. My sword cut the heavy metal rod in half, swiftly followed by his right arm. 

The group of youths scrambled back to their shelter, dragging their friend across the dust back to their lair as he howled and bled profusely. 

As I looked over the dark mountains as light began to fade, the screaming winds began to die down. Stormbirds shrieked across the sky on the way to Glaz'goh, the Imperium's main hub in northern Britannia. Thunder-armored soldiers of the Emperor were pushing his borders ever northwards, and soon they would erase the resistance these villagers would out up. 

The artifact in my sack hummed quietly as I made my way towards Glaz'goh, sheathing my power sword. 

"My business is my own", I said solemnly to the wind. 

***

Just a wee bit of fun don't know whether il continue. try and guess where its set? aha.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

glasgow lol


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Cute story. Add to it and see what becomes of it. Could be fun.


----------



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

"You were to not engage anyone, boy! Not anyone!", the elder shouted, spittle hitting my face unpleasantly. "We are at a crossroads. The Thunder-warriors of the Emperor of Man are at our gates!". 

His cold shadow followed him as he turned from me, his aides retrieving my package and trailing him like some demagogue's sycophants. Scampering servants and whizzing robotics figures scurried like fleeting memories in my peripheral view. 

I cursed as I found my way back to my quarters, such carelessness. The road from the bottom of the valley near where the boys attacked me was long and cold and my feet hurt. They ached. I was attacked twice more by locals, the oldest little over 19, their weapons as old and as rotted as their clothes. 

The corridor on the way to my unit was as cold and as dark as the elder's heart. Adepts and senior aides scurried along past me in the darkness and I heard the shuddering, corrugated walkway groan. My heavy cloak was damp at the bottom and stuck to my exposed ankles, a niggle I couldn't quite get rid of, and my head was pounding. The low hum of the citadel was comforting but was beginning to take its toll. I needed sleep. 

The solid metal door to my spartan chamber was cold and a horrible toxic metallic feeling came off under my fingers as I removed a tattered note of parchment. 


It read: 


- _Call to arms sounding at 0600 hours, full battle-readiness and full battle plate. For the preservation of the Collective _ - 

I tore the note off and threw it in my small bin at the side of the room. Sighing, I slid into my rough bed as the wash of tiredness hit me. My internal titanium cognitive processors clicked as I received updates and new mission objectives from the Magma City. I smiled as my artificial body rested, secure in my knowledge that the biologicals were oblivious. 

***

yeah thot id try and see what happened with this.


----------

